# thinking to install barn door in the closet, crazy idea?



## gghrt000 (Jan 15, 2015)

During renovation I dumped the old 3 piece closet door in the hallway and associated tracks. It won't work because the washer I purchased protrude from closet space bit too much and interfere with the door close. So I am thinking about installing sliding barn door in that area, here is I put the pic of my closet and web address of the barn door vendor. Do you think it is good idea or have any better design ideas? Thanks.,


https://www.dropbox.com/s/fkcioo415hvk84i/IMG_20140509_005601.jpg?dl=0


http://artisanhardware.com/product-category/barn-door-hardware


----------



## nealtw (Jan 15, 2015)

So your closet looks from 6 to 8 ft wide. Where will the door be when it is open. If you come out far enough for two door overlaping the will be crowding to door opening at the end of the hall??????
How wide is the closet, how deep is the close?


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 15, 2015)

I would consider using the original track but moving it out a couple of inches.  Run a 2x along the hinge side of the door casing on the right side of the opening and frame out the left side to the same amount.  Effectively moving the entire opening out a few inches.
Barn doors are nice, but I think a bit much for that space.


----------



## frodo (Jan 15, 2015)

that is not going to work.  

let me rephrase.   you will not like it at all.   the door when open will constantly be in the way of the other doors
 as soon as you open it,  you will nedd into the other room.  bad idea.

my opinion


----------



## havasu (Jan 15, 2015)

Although I love the look of barn doors, I agree that it will be blocking much of your access in that hallway.

If I were you, I'm build the washer and dryer into a cabinet, with swinging/hinged doors, which would open and tuck away in use. I saw this recently in a magazine, and it had a sharp granite countertop, and looked great.


----------



## gghrt000 (Jan 15, 2015)

nealtw said:


> So your closet looks from 6 to 8 ft wide. Where will the door be when it is open. If you come out far enough for two door overlaping the will be crowding to door opening at the end of the hall??????
> How wide is the closet, how deep is the close?


Out of town at this time, will start taking measurement when i get back.


----------



## gghrt000 (Jan 15, 2015)

beachguy005 said:


> I would consider using the original track but moving it out a couple of inches.  Run a 2x along the hinge side of the door casing on the right side of the opening and frame out the left side to the same amount.  Effectively moving the entire opening out a few inches.
> Barn doors are nice, but I think a bit much for that space.



Original track is gone, plus the edge between carpet and vinyl is also at the old track position therefore it is probably not going to work as part of the washer is over the track. There was no way to push the washer future into the wall because that would crush the hises behind.


----------



## gghrt000 (Jan 15, 2015)

frodo said:


> that is not going to work.
> 
> let me rephrase.   you will not like it at all.   the door when open will constantly be in the way of the other doors
> as soon as you open it,  you will nedd into the other room.  bad idea.
> ...


That is the biggest worry, the closet doors slide alongside, since they are thin, for this i was thinking to install just two and slide it around but if so there will always be some openings worth about one door width, and whole area can not be closed altogether.


----------



## gghrt000 (Jan 15, 2015)

I was thinking whether it is better to install something that retracts upward. Anything that sliding sideways is not looking good all because damned washer space.


----------



## frodo (Jan 15, 2015)

a garage door.  yeah boy,   that will look good  



go back with what you had  or hang some beads up 




burn incense  and play the Greatfull Dead  :banana:


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 15, 2015)

How big is the area you are working with? It looks like there is room in there for other stuff you also have stored away. Could you turn the washer and dryer 90 so that they are facing each other and have room in the middle for you to get in between them?


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 15, 2015)

Frodo's sarcasm aside, a large roll-up shade isn't a bad idea. Of course there is no rule that you have to enclose that area in the first place.

Grateful Dead...heh, heh! Maybe you could hire _Bertha_ to do the laundry!


----------



## gghrt000 (Jan 15, 2015)

frodo said:


> a garage door.  yeah boy,   that will look good  View attachment 8064
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this aint oracle's home


----------



## frodo (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.blinds.com/control/subCategory/categoryID,10?gtse=msn&esvt=MSUSb&esvx=None&esvadt=999999-13534-1650-1&esvid=50

wood blinds would not be to bad.       hang 2- 4'  instead of a 8' long one


----------



## gghrt000 (Jan 15, 2015)

wood blinds more look like a windows. I was thinking canvas roll blinds like the ones in ikea. Do you think that woud be good? They are very cheap so I am thinking I can get the top ones at reasonable price.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00267971/


----------



## gghrt000 (Jan 20, 2015)

Found some really nice rollup blinds fromIkeas but they are not looking enough 64 inches. Closet measurements are 9'4" x 8', need to find longer ones.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2015)

How deep is the closet?


----------



## gghrt000 (Jan 20, 2015)

nealtw said:


> How deep is the closet?



Not sure how it matters but it was around 3 ft deep.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2015)

You have room maybe to turn the washer sideways, close the wall in leaving you with a double outswing 30" doors close to this end. Or a single wider pocket door in the center of the closet. Washer and dryer can be set up for facing each other or stackable. Biggest problem is the dryer duct but there is always a way.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 21, 2015)

nealtw said:


> You have room maybe to turn the washer sideways, close the wall in leaving you with a double outswing 30" doors close to this end. Or a single wider pocket door in the center of the closet. Washer and dryer can be set up for facing each other or stackable. Biggest problem is the dryer duct but there is always a way.


  I was thinking the same thing in post #11, now we know its 36 inches deep.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jan 21, 2015)

Here's my take.  Anything that you hang outside the opening is going to look sloppy.  As I noted earlier, framing the opening out a bit more would allow anything used to be fit into an opening, rather than just hanging outside of it.
That being said, you could also use something like this.  You'll have to work out the width. Maybe use 2 of the correct size. When open the panels stack on each other.  Wall or ceiling mount and 96" long.

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garde...ding-Panel-Set-of-4/6146340/product.html#more


----------



## gghrt000 (Jan 27, 2015)

thanks beachguy, I will look through, i totally agree that if it hangs outside, then it is evidently going to look like it is out of place.


----------



## havasu (Jan 27, 2015)

Those sliding blinds are a great idea for myself. Thanks Beachguy!


----------

